# JBR - where to stay



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have searched and read through all posts concerning JBR (I think, sorry if I missed anything - have googled other forums too) and I need your help in deciding which tower to go for.

Of all the apartments I have viewed so far I haven´t really liked any (Diamonds, Marina View, Bay Central, Zumurud, Al Majara, Quays - and pictures of Princess and Elite which reminds me of shoe boxes). Today, however, I fell instantly in love with the apartments in JBR! I viewed one in Bahar 6 with partial Marina view (75k), one in Sadaf 7 with partial sea view (90k) and one in Murjan 2 with full sea view (95k) and liked the latter one the best, however I would prefer Marina view (mid-floor). Yes, I do think the traffic hassle will be worth it!

Questions;
- does anyone live in JBR now and can share some insights on their tower?
- I have read so much negative about quality and maintenance, however mostly in old posts - what is the status today? ACs still leaking, mold manifesting everywhere? 
- has the startup of the mall construction (spanning from Hilton to Sheraton) begun to impact noise levels? Then there´s the monorail on the other side... Considering these two projects, which towers would you say would be most protected from construction noise over the next year? 
- what extra/monthly fees do you pay in JBR, and/or does it vary between the towers? 
- which tower is best placed traffic wise (yes I know they´re all bad, so the least worst!), considering I am going to DIFC every day (and back). I hear the Marina View bridge is a true nightmare to go over and one can risk standing there for 45 min. 

My dream apartment have big, light and bright rooms with a great kitchen solution and balcony with Marina view. Facilities don´t matter at all. I love cooking and cook every day, so a kitchen with windows would be great (Zumurud Tower´s bigger apartments has fantastic kitchens!). 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Norsegal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Questions;
> - does anyone live in JBR now and can share some insights on their tower?
> ...



- I have read so much negative about quality and maintenance, however mostly in old posts - what is the status today? ACs still leaking, mold manifesting everywhere? 
A/C's that are four year old need regular maintenance or they will leak and mold can be covered up by paint for a bit so do check your apartment before renting it or try getting an apartment with lots of light

- has the startup of the mall construction (spanning from Hilton to Sheraton) begun to impact noise levels? Then there´s the monorail on the other side... Considering these two projects, which towers would you say would be most protected from construction noise over the next year? 
No Answer

- what extra/monthly fees do you pay in JBR, and/or does it vary between the towers? 
There should be no extra fees other then utilities

- which tower is best placed traffic wise (yes I know they´re all bad, so the least worst!), considering I am going to DIFC every day (and back). I hear the Marina View bridge is a true nightmare to go over and one can risk standing there for 45 min. 
DIFC? Why not try Downtown... I personally think its way better and you can get a very good apartment with a similar rent... oh sorry u would like to have a view of the Marina from your balcony... forgot that....

I hope this helps a little


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Traffic isnt really an issue with JBR residents as you go in and out of the parking lot either from the side or the back ... you dont need to drive down to the Walk for parking.

Would personally recommend the Rimal sector since that's where the action is. 

I also used to live in Sadaf 7, and although the units are larger (1BD 1700+ sq ft) , it seems that its an older build ... and the build quality isnt as great ... not to mention really slow elevators. Lived on the 34th floor so the noise wasnt an issue whatsoever.

As with Bahar, it is somewhat centrally located as well, although the build quality isnt as great either ... and Murjan is just way out on the other end ... and that's a "long" walk to where the happening spots are ... think of summertime where the heat resonates upward at night from the concrete walkway.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

M.A.K. and Saint Ari, thanks a lot, this is really helpful. Will definitely ask about the ACs and also try them if possible. What you say about the side- and back exits is spot on, when I viewed the apartments I talked to every person I met, and besides all loving it there, they said traffic wasn´t so bad since they don´t really have to go out on the Walk side. 

Does anybody have any tower and/or apartment numbers to share, that would fit best with Marina view and mid-floor level?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> Questions;
> - does anyone live in JBR now and can share some insights on their tower?
> - I have read so much negative about quality and maintenance, however mostly in old posts - what is the status today? ACs still leaking, mold manifesting everywhere?
> - has the startup of the mall construction (spanning from Hilton to Sheraton) begun to impact noise levels? Then there´s the monorail on the other side... Considering these two projects, which towers would you say would be most protected from construction noise over the next year?
> ...


I live in JBR, in Murjan, since September. The quality of finishing is indeed not great, but we also went for location, I love to be able to walk the Walk out of home or just take my towel and go to the beach.
To be honest, the construction noise is neglectable compared to the traffic noise (people horning like imbecils) from the road between Murjan and Sadaf towards the Walk (i live on 4th floor but i think you also hear it on higher floors). This can go on all night, especially in weekends or holidays like Eid.
Make sure you have an apartment that has a parking on B or G level, because the parking on M level needs to be entered/exited from exactly that road between sadaf and murjan, which can take a LOT of time. The other parking levels have their entry at the back of the cluster which is much faster, especially when you leave. 
I have no issues at all concerning maintenance, airco is working fine and the elevators are too. Cleaning of the common areas and swimming pools is good.
Apart from the service fee, which is usually paid for by the landlord (that is to say, if he does so because many landlords including mine do not bother), there are no extra costs. Of course there is DEWA (water/electricity/rent tax) and Empower (cooling). 
I have not see kitchens with windows in JBR but in general kitchens are half-open so you can at least stay in communication with people in the living 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> Traffic isnt really an issue with JBR residents as you go in and out of the parking lot either from the side or the back ... you dont need to drive down to the Walk for parking.
> 
> Would personally recommend the Rimal sector since that's where the action is.
> 
> ...


I live in Park Island (the Emaar complex across from JBR Murjan) - the one advantage about living on the Murjan and Sadaf side of JBR is you are farther from the construction on the beach, and there are direct paths to the beach (one from Starbucks just south of the Ritz, and one between the Ritz and Royal Meridien). As for commuting, you are screwed no matter what. I work in Abu Dhabi and when driving home I loved the Marina View bridge before December as it was a good alternative to the backups on the JBR / Sufuoh Road during evening rush hour. No more. There just wasn't enough construction going on so they decided to rip the bridge to pieces and convert the intersection at the JBR end to a hideously inefficient roundabout that treats pedestrians like moving targets. Everything sucks in all directions and there are no good alternatives. Just like the Dubai of 2005, actually. Of course RTA used to be a client of mine and I still have acquaintances in that organization, so the less said in a public forum the better.

I have a colleague who lives in Shams (southernmost cluster close to the Sheraton) with wife and infant and he seems to like it - his 3 BR has the sea view and is more reasonable than comparable-size places within the Marina.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have searched and read through all posts concerning JBR (I think, sorry if I missed anything - have googled other forums too) and I need your help in deciding which tower to go for.
> 
> ...


Hi

Have lived in Rimal 6 since November and saw that the building work was going to cause some disruption but as i am on the 14th floor the noise is not too bad but they are pouring concrete at nights and the floodlights do make it seem like daylight sometimes. However this building work will not last long and then normality should return. I have sea views so no issues with the monorail and access/egress into the Rimal end of JBR is no problem, just the usual rush hour stuff. There is also easy access direct onto the Marina (once you cross the road) which is nice for walking/jogging etc. The quality of the apartments seems quite good and i have had no issues other than the amount of junk mail and take-away leaflets left under the door!!


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

de Mexicann, THANKS, this is exactly the kind of information I was looking for and the parking tip is invaluable!  Really hope I will find my dream apartment. 

Roadwarrior - thanks for the tips about beach access. How are you finding Park Island? I went down there this morning from SZR north to view an apartment in Fairfield, but the real estate agent didn´t bother to turn up.  Can´t believe how little integrity and respect some people have... 

Robbo5265 - thanks. Rimal 6 seems to be next to the second Marina bridge; do you go down to the third bridge when you drive out of the Marina then?

Really appreciate everyone´s input here!


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

If anyone knows good agents for JBR and/or Park Island, I would be very grateful for a PM.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> de Mexicann, THANKS, this is exactly the kind of information I was looking for and the parking tip is invaluable!  Really hope I will find my dream apartment.
> 
> Roadwarrior - thanks for the tips about beach access. How are you finding Park Island? I went down there this morning from SZR north to view an apartment in Fairfield, but the real estate agent didn´t bother to turn up.  Can´t believe how little integrity and respect some people have...
> 
> ...


Norrsegal - leaving Rimal you can take the last exit bridge that brings you back onto the north bound lanes of sheik zayed road. I used the Property Store who are based in Sadaf as the agent.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> Norrsegal - leaving Rimal you can take the last exit bridge that brings you back onto the north bound lanes of sheik zayed road. I used the Property Store who are based in Sadaf as the agent.


Thanks! I went by there the other day and the guy I talked to seemed nice and professional - Vishal. Crossing fingers for an apt soon.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tried The Jewels? The apartments there are nice.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Have you tried The Jewels? The apartments there are nice.


Thanks Gavtek, but the rent there starts at 110,000 these days. They are huge though, 2,200 ft! 

I got a call this morning about an apartment in Bahar 5, 19th floor. I am a bit concerned about the location as it is directly in front of where the mall is coming up, but since it´s a fairly high floor it should probably be fine. Love to hear from anyone currently living in this building!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just make sure you have a clause in your contract allowing you to terminate without penalty if the landlord doesn't pay all service charges in full so you're not denied access to the building or its facilities.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Why don't you go for lease? dubai property group can get you some very good ones!


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Gavtek, good to keep in mind (although it turned out the guy was an agent after all!!)



akifshamim said:


> Why don't you go for lease? dubai property group can get you some very good ones!


Hi akifshamim, how is this different to renting?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I used to live in Amwaj 1. What is nice about Amwaj 1,2,4,5 is they are all owned and managed by Dubai International Real Estate (DIRE), located on UP of Amwaj 2. They were always very good about maintenance fixing most things within a day or so of me reporting it. Prior to the new construction I thought it was a great location.

Traffic in and out of parking is really not bad at all. You exit going to the Marina and then go up across the bridge and left at Starbucks. I could be on SZR in 5 minutes because it dumps you out right there. 

Had not been for the new mall being constructed I would have stayed, but I was paying for a view and beach access and that was taken away. Plus had other reasons to move downtown as it is much easier for my wife to get to/from work


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Norsegal said:


> Thanks Gavtek, good to keep in mind (although it turned out the guy was an agent after all!!)
> 
> 
> Hi akifshamim, how is this different to renting?


Leasing is like you pay the rent for full year or you pay the rent in 4 checks or whatever the terms they let you have.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

akifshamim said:


> Leasing is like you pay the rent for full year or you pay the rent in 4 checks or whatever the terms they let you have.


That´s exactly what I´m referring to in this thread.  When you asked why don´t I lease it then sounded as something different to renting...


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> I used to live in Amwaj 1.


Thanks for the valuable input! This is why I´m mainly looking in Sadaf and Murjan - to avoid the mall construction noise and hassle.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hijack, but I am curious about parking. Is there no parking anymore on jbr????? I took someone there to go to a restaurant and first time been down there in long time and was AMAZED to find the parking lot is constructed up and no where to go.... Had to park under the bridge and walk all the way to the other end pretty much. WTF??? Who thought to make tons of restaurants and shops on a beach road, take away the beach and have no parking... Really is like someone let a child playing SIMS BUILD A CITY or some such game, decide these things.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Norsegal said:


> That´s exactly what I´m referring to in this thread.  When you asked why don´t I lease it then sounded as something different to renting...


your budget is fine.. im wondering why haven't you got what you're looking for


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I am curious about parking. Is there no parking anymore on jbr????? I took someone there to go to a restaurant and first time been down there in long time and was AMAZED to find the parking lot is constructed up and no where to go.... Had to park under the bridge and walk all the way to the other end pretty much. WTF??? Who thought to make tons of restaurants and shops on a beach road, take away the beach and have no parking... Really is like someone let a child playing SIMS BUILD A CITY or some such game, decide these things.


I have not been there in two months - the last time i went was a weekday lunch. There was definitely parking available THEN. Though the size is basically 20% of what was there before. There used to be a sandy parking lot right at the end of the paved parking lots, which has now been paved over and used for parking. Cant imagine there would be any space available on weekends.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

THAT parking is gone.. the new updated sand parking they changed to asphalt to use for all of a few months. I was amazed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> THAT parking is gone.. the new updated sand parking they changed to asphalt to use for all of a few months. I was amazed.


Wow ! As it is I stopped going there because of the bad traffic, and then the construction, though I loved the place before that. I am sure there are more like me. Not worth the effort.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally, I think to avoid hassles and traffic your best bet is just parking at Marina mall and walking to JBR walk. Maybe a little more walking, but I think in the end much less hassle and time


----------

